# FL Shows



## Mom-n-Reiki (Jan 6, 2013)

Is anyone planning to attend any of the AKC or UKC shows in FL in the next few months?

I still don't know when Cola will actually get here, but I figure there is still a lot to learn if I go with or without her. I am definitely going to go to the shows in Dade city, maybe a couple in Orlando-ish area. I see lots of driving in my future....but I want to make sure I can present Cola well and that I understand what is going on (lol) before actually entering a show. 

It would be lovely to see some of you!


----------



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

I'd love to go if it fits in my schedule. Let me know what you're going to do. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mom-n-Reiki (Jan 6, 2013)

fuzzymom said:


> I'd love to go if it fits in my schedule. Let me know what you're going to do.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'll post up the shows I'm leaning towards when I get home. I think they are Nov. 30 and Dec 8/9 for sure.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mom-n-Reiki (Jan 6, 2013)

The *UKC* shows are in Dade City on the 7th and 8th of December. If Cola is here and we can get a handling class or two under our belts, I'll be entering her both days. I might bring Cricket as well and see how he likes lure coursing compared to the race track. I'll have to register them both with UKC before-hand (if she isn't already). 

The *AKC* shows are November 30th and December 1st in Davie, December 10th, 11, and 12th, and 14th in Orlando. The Orlando Poodle Club is hosting a specialty on January 7th in Brooksville that might be fun to see too. I also see they have another specialty on November 8th, also in Brooksville.

I'm willing to carpool too....I have a friend I usually drag around to shows as well, so the next couple months look like fun!


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm planning to attend the AKC national show in Orlando in December. I just relocated to the area for work and my agility instructor from home has qualified 

I would really enjoy meeting poodle owners or well other people owned by poodles :-D


----------



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

Can you bring your dog if they're not competing? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mom-n-Reiki (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm excited to see the Orlando show.... I keep hearing the FL circuit is pretty competitive and fun to see.

I don't know about pet dogs.... I've heard of people bringing them. I have only gone with a service dog in tow and still some people did not take too kindly to a working dog there. They were not unkind, maybe more apprehensive? It is hard to explain. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

